# ACS claimed for partner



## annjacob (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi all, I am Mathew IT professional , who got ACS approved . My wife is also an IT professional who has also applied for ACS and got approved . I got my IELTS done. I would like to know, if I need to claim points for my partner skill, is that important that my wife do her IELTS and get min of 6 in each?


----------

